
Ask HN: Sugesst me some pet projects - aryamaan
I am learning a new language (Go) for my work and I liked in the first week I was given to make a chat server to get familiar with it. I enjoyed working on that.<p>I am looking for similar projects which are not too easy but not too challenging either (like making a text editor). And I also want to work on something I would use rather than just build it and park it.<p>Looking for some ideas from the community or I want to know what are you working on.
======
sova
So you've made a chat server, that's great. I think you could take it farther
and still have it be functional for you for casual use. Make a small
bookmarking site or a site for tagging elements. What are some things you want
to keep track of in your life? Dreams? My friend made his own dream journaling
software, that's an idea.

In general, since you've made something 'realtime' and 'bidirectional' (like
chat) then you may want to branch into making annotations (like tagging and
tag suggestions) for elements {links, notes, sound files, photos you took,
whatever}

Mull it over some :)

------
patrics123
What about a simple game clone, add multiplayer for added complexity. Forget
about Performance at first ;)

~~~
rhlkmth
Multiplayer flappy bird would be great imo

